# post hole auger / post pounder



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm wondering why somebody would pick one over the other? I'm thinking about buying a post hole auger for putting up some fencing & posts for decking & that sort of thing. I don't know much about either type. I'm just trying to get an idea of what you would use and why?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The auger is more versatile as it can be used for digging holes for things other than a post. You do have to back fill to secure the posts. They come in "hand held" and PTO versions. Pile driver designs don't require back filling. They can be had is small "hand held" versions with limited force being available. Large machinery attached versions can apply a lot more force but the machinery needs to be sizable to apply the higher forces.

Prices can vary all over the place from a few $$ to into the the multi-thousand $$ designs.

Sure others can think of other differences.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Post hole augers are great for hogging out a hole for plants and trees and allow you to anchore your posts with concrete if you desire. If you have rocky soil, as in larger rocks, you run the risk of shearing pins or breaking the auger with a PHA, where I think the drivers are a bit more bullet proof in the rockier soils.


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

I find that I can rent a 3 pt post hole digger with auger at the local rental place for 50 bucks a day, and that is a lot cheaper than buying one for as little use I would need one. I just take the tractor down there on the trailer, they hock it up and later in the day, I take it back and they do all the labor. CHEAP


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Where I am I only have small rocks, the big ones were crushed in the gold rush in the mid 1800's. I would stick with the auger for the ease of tree planting, foundations and fencing.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*auger*

One advantage of the post hole auger is that (with the 2-cycle,anyway)you can bore angled holes,if needed.The 4-cycle can some times do the same,but you run the risk of starving/flooding the engine with oil. With hydraulic units, you can run angles with ease. The post pounder has been known to break/shatter a post,if the soil is hard/rocky. Augers also have the ability,with extensions,to bore deeper,and in diameters of 4"to 12",and in some cases,even larger. They are extremely handy,if you have a farm,and need to replace/sink new posts more often. They also make it easier to put up privacy fencing.


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks to all for your replies. I've decided to go with an auger.


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

man I bought a one man gas auger because the reviews on it were great and I need to dig probably a million before it is all said and done. I started, a week ago, and to date, I have 2 one foot deep holes. This still beats post hole diggers.


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

We make a hole just big enough to drop the end of the post in with a bar, then come along later and push them into the ground with the FEL, works well if you have the right soil and few rocks.


----------

